# Thunder & Cheverly Two Year Gotcha Day



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

This past Sunday was the girls second anniversary of becoming part of the family. They has beef bones and beef as well as some non rawhide chews.
Will post pictures when I get a chance. 

Chevy and Thunder have a great year.:groovy:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations you two girls, for finding a forever home!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Sounds like they are having some very yummy treats in celebration. 
Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy gotcha day pretty girls!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody.! They are 12 now so we are definitely the gerotol pack.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Ya day! Geritol pack, lol!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day to you, Chevy and Thunder!!!
I remember when you were going through the whole process to get these girls, I'm glad everything has worked out!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Happy Gotha Day Gang!

When I was a kid I had a GSD Mix named Thunder.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody. The girls have been celebrating w/ beef. Its been an interesting ride and the girls seem to be as spoiled as Lucky. Thunder is my shadow. Chevy is our couch hog. To her our family room couch is her dog bed. Every girl should be a princess!

Hoby was your thunder a girl or boy. I've met dogs named Thunder but usually there boys.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

"Hoby was your thunder a girl or boy. I've met dogs named Thunder but usually there boys."

Thunder was a boy. GSD + Boxer. All tan with a light black mask and one front right white paw with a white star on his chest. Thunder lived over 15+ years.
Thanks for asking. I could tell you plenty of stories.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I still think you are an angel for taking in the two seniors. You rock. I'm so glad they found you.


----------

